# My First Custom Rod



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

And She has a hidden secret : .

Have been humming and haring for quite some time in the search for (for me) the perfect Bream Rod and I think I have finally got it







.

Have now become the proud parent of my first custom G-Loomis Rod made for me by my local Tackle shop in Adelaide.

My main requirement was for a Very light rod and this has come true.
A Slate IMX S842-2 (7' two piece) Blank with a reversed KFPSD16G Quik-Lock Foregrip on a Skeleton Reel Seat with Cork inserts and gold winding checks.
The Guides are Fuji Silicon Carbide Ring Titanium Frame Concept Guides.

All up without the reel She is a Skinny little 85g add to this the Airity 2506 being one of there lightest for size in the Daiwa range at 195g there wont be any sore wrists flicking SP's or HB's all day 

My Baby with here own Daiwa Airity 2506 and this even has a Cork Handle :.










Stripper guide










Her accessories.










I do like the Black Diamond rod design of an Ultra short Butt as for me its very good for twitching plastics, but not that great as a rod holder friendly design.

So after a lot of searching on the Net for different bits a pieces and some suggestions from the rod maker we finally came up with what I think will do me.

Her little secret.










She has a removable Fighting "Butt"
So now she can have a nice tight little "Butt" :lol: 
The Fighting Butt is a piece of GLX blank that the Rod maker had sitting around and it fitted perfectly.

I'll even show you her stripped right down














.










So for my first Custom made rod (I already have been chatting about another) I'm one Very Very happy camper


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Gatesy said:


> Can't wait to see the first 45cm bream on it


Hopefully from your mouth to the Fish Gods ears








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cab i ask how much :shock:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Let just say it's *Never* going to go near the water without a tether attached :shock: :shock: :shock: 
It was a little (lot  ) more than I should have spent, but it (for me) is a once in a life time rod


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

ohhh, I like it!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

A very personal rod - well done!!!


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Buff - my recollection is that your other rods wern't all that shabby either! I'm glad you've gone 2 piece - 7ft rods and car doors just don't seem to work out that well :lol:


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

That is absolutely awesome! I can definitely vouch for the ultra short butts on the BD clear cuts as being super comfy to use but that rod is in another league of its own. Congrats..


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Very very nice indeed!! 8) the removable butt is a awesome idea  looks great.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Just to sidetrack a little, Buff can I ask what braid you are running on the airity?


----------



## tucker (Jul 27, 2007)

That is a beatiful outfit. It reminds you why you go to work. Congratulations

Andy


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ itchyant 
Most of my reels are loaded with Daiwa White Sensor either in PE 0.6 or PE 0.8, the local tackle store imports it direct from Japan  
I find it great as it very seldom gets any wind knots and when it does most of the time it pulls right out, all so it has small colour coded metre marks and the colour changes every 10 metres great for trolling as I can set out the same amount of line each time


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I absolutely love the look of your reel seat *drool*


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

you owe me a new pair of underpants buff. that is a shit hot combo. coupled with the airity i couldn't think of much better......wow


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Very sweeeeet!


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Orgasmic


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Who needs a ultra light rod? Harden up and use your rod to get a workout.









PS. nice rod, nice idea and i reckon this idea might take off.


----------

